# Darton Marauder



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

From what I have been hearing it is one of the best shooting bows Darton has made. The redesigned CPS cams are smoother then ever. I was told it does not feel like it is only 32" ATA while shooting it. I just became a Darton Dealer and hope to have one soon. I am left handed so it will take a little longer. I hope to have my pricing done within the next week. PM me if you need a price.

FF


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm also trying to open up a pro shop in my area. i have a few great ideas and think i'll do well here. I'm also looking at Darton bows i mean they are the orginators of the hybrid cam system. And whats going on with Pro Line bows are they belly up? i seen a proline warranties icon on the Darton site.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes Pro-Line is defunct !

FF


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

That's too bad Proline has been around for a while. Their last years line up didnt look too hot. I think that in this industry companies have to out do themselves every year or they will eventually go belly up. What about Forge bows ? I wonder how well they are doing.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

One really cool thing with the newest CPS cam system is that you need no other draw modules. From 26-30" draw length adjustments are ALL made from the bottom cam. That got to make things a bit easer on a retailer. I have one and don't have it set up yet but the draw cycle is very silky and it holds well in your hand at full draw.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

You gotta give one a blast..... I havent got out to shoot mine a hole lot but I can assure you its a sweet shooting bow ....I dont have anything against It..
:thumbs_up 

Its goona be at the top of the list for 32 ata bow!


----------



## dew166 (Jul 27, 2003)

*want to shoot one*



BearSlayr said:


> What do you guys think of the Darton Marauder?


I have been waiting six weeks for a mathews xt in left hand ready to tell them to shove it and a marauder is my second choise .Did you shoot one yet ? I have had 2 dartons they a good bows . If you have could you let me know what you think about it ?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Marauder*

I shot the Marauder at my friends shop last week. I am not a big fan of short bows but it impressed me. I have a Tempest and an Avalanche, so the Dartons aint new to me. The only thing that puzzled me was the draw length adjustment. It is in 1/2" increments instead of 1/8" like my two. Wander why Darton did that? That was the only draw back, if you can call it that, I could find. If your looking for a short ata bow give it a ride.


----------



## dew166 (Jul 27, 2003)

*test shoot*



Ghost 133 said:


> I shot the Marauder at my friends shop last week. I am not a big fan of short bows but it impressed me. I have a Tempest and an Avalanche, so the Dartons aint new to me. The only thing that puzzled me was the draw length adjustment. It is in 1/2" increments instead of 1/8" like my two. Wander why Darton did that? That was the only draw back, if you can call it that, I could find. If your looking for a short ata bow give it a ride.


was there any hand shock ? iI have an 03 rampage that draws real smooth but has a kick after the release thanks for the info .dew166


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Marauder*

Maybe a little but nothin that would keep me from buying it if I wanted a short bow like that. It was pretty smooth all the way thru. I think they have used these cams before but cant think of the model I think they were on.


----------



## anthony_dykes (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got an 07 marauder @ an unheard of price, 275 with an sts and 5 pin sight. The Bow itself is in EXELLENT condition, and it just shoots sooooo smooth, no hand shock, and quiet as heck. It's so much more crisp and quiet than any pse mathews or parker out. I'll never let loose of it no matter how old it gets. If you get the oppertunity, take it-you wont regret buying this one.


----------



## Home Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have 2 Darton Marauders, one for me and one for my teenager. All I can say is WOW! They perform flawlessly and shoot rock solid. I am currently looking around for another one for my younger son who is a lefty. I will find one sooner or later. They aren't quite as fast as some of the other bows out there but I haven't had a buck out-jump a shot yet. I took a nice 9 point this past fall and the arrow was a complete pass-through and buried half-shaft in the ground. The bow is nice and short axle-to-axle, which makes moving around limbs a breeze. You will not be disappointed in this bow and use all the money you save from not buying a Mathews bow to buy yourself a nice climber! Good luck!


----------

